# How can I simplify my swing



## csargent (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Folks, 

When hitting the ball, I spend too much time looking at it, thinking about the tips and tricks I have practiced over the years and end up making a meal out of it. There was a time when I just walked up to it and belted it down the fairway. I have been looking on the net at something called Natural Golf. Has anyone used it to go back to basics and then come out swinging? There is an ebook which seems to use a similar approach called "The simple golf swing" here is a link Simple Golf Tips - Lengthen Your Drive and Shave 7 Strokes off your Next Round , and a lot cheaper than doing a course of lessons. Has anyone here used it and can you tell me how its changed your game?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Natural Golf employs a palm grip that also requires that the clubs being used, have a certain lie angle. A standard lie angle won't work with the NG grip/swing when done properly. The swing when done properly is sound, but today's new NG Swing version has some what removed itself from what Moe Norman, and Jack Kuykendall brought to golf many years ago. Anyone interested in this grip/swing should seek out the older, original instructions for the best results. 

A little known fact on the original NG grip/swing,was information on this swing/grip, at one time, was required reading for PGA professionals. Also the NG grip has been used by quite a few PGA pros for their own short games with great success. I use a variation of it for chipping, and putting. I think a lot of golfers do with out knowing they are using it. 

As for going back to basics, when I need to do that I just walk up with a 3/4 swing, not worrying about distance, and just swing the club. I do this after doing the feet together drill for a while. Once I am sure my tempo/timing is good, I move on to my full swing. Works for me.......


----------



## Qualosulo (May 6, 2010)

Interested in practicing your swing? Do you want to make it more effective and simplier? Check out my website where I post my best tips.



Edit: Please post your comments here, do not redirect to another website.


----------



## buckeyedave (Apr 27, 2010)

csargent, try practicing with a weighted club. Swing it to get feel for the swing and club. Take it to the range and hit balls with it. You can either pay big buck for the name brand weighted clubs or take an old driver from the garage and wrap some lead tape around the shaft. 

If your swing is more feel than mechanical this should help.

Let us know how you do.

Dave


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well whats your opinion then 8nfl?


----------



## solarcar (May 18, 2010)

If the pro’s are correct, they say all clubs have the same swing.

I still cant figure this out. Even when I have swung with the correct address and grip for shorter irons, it does not feel similar to my driver swing.

Currently Iam hitting driver very well, but all the sudden i lost the feel in my SW, and PW. The shots that once were 90-110 yds and high, are now 90-110 yard low line drives or worm burners. This seems to happen. When irons work-Driver slices, or when Driver works-irons are hit thin.

Solar Car


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't help but think that there is nothing that makes the golf swing any easier than Earnest Jones, and his "swing the club head" method. I mean once you find and use the right grip, you find and use correct posture, and alignment, all that's left is just swinging the club face into the back of the ball. Swing thoughts, and practicing various positions of the golf swing have their place during practice. But, once you get on the course where the score counts, all you have time for, during the swing, is just swinging the club head into the back of the ball. This hopefully after a usable pre-shot routine. I think a lot of us make the golf swing much tougher than it really needs to be for ourselves. I also think the golf industry in general makes it out to be tougher than it is. You also have to include one's genetic make up as to how well one can play. Some people will be better golfers than other, all other things being equal. Some days your swing is going to be better than on other days. The more you play, and practice, the more good swinging days you will have.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

a simple explanation of the golf swing

YouTube - The Simple Golf Swing - Easy to Follow Golf Swing


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

csargent said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> When hitting the ball, I spend too much time looking at it, thinking about the tips and tricks I have practiced over the years and end up making a meal out of it. There was a time when I just walked up to it and belted it down the fairway. I have been looking on the net at something called Natural Golf. Has anyone used it to go back to basics and then come out swinging? There is an ebook which seems to use a similar approach called "The simple golf swing" here is a link Simple Golf Tips - Lengthen Your Drive and Shave 7 Strokes off your Next Round , and a lot cheaper than doing a course of lessons. Has anyone here used it and can you tell me how its changed your game?
> 
> ...


Craig I think alot of us have stood over the ball thinking of grip, stance, keeping the head down and other elements for making the perfect swing. Try the next time you practice or play think of those things prior to taking your stance. Take your stance and set up routine and just smack the poop out of the ball. I know its easier said than done and I really didn't answer your question. My friend in Geelong and I have discussed overthinking the swing,and it does help to just walk to the ball and swing. Keep us informed.:thumbsup:


----------

